#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-12
<h00k> Cheesehead: just that I should send something reminding people to get one planned in their area
<Cheesehead> I won;t be abot to organize it myself that week (much too busy for the next few weeks), but happy to help and likely to show up.
<h00k> and email set.
<h00k> that's fine, cool.
<h00k> *sent
 * Cheesehead just received an e-mail exhorting him to set up a Release Party
<h00k> wooo!
<h00k> that you did.
<h00k> That should give people enough tools about hosting one
 * Cheesehead looks over the LoCo membership list in Launchpad.
<h00k> Cheesehead: I just looked that over yesterday, yeah
<h00k> it's more accurate now
<h00k> Cheesehead: because everone that's around actually renewed.
<h00k> woo.
<h00k> spam spam spam.
<lostson> well why wouldnt we ?
<h00k> lostson: wouldn't we what?
<lostson> h00k: renew
<h00k> lostson: oh. Yeah!
 * Cheesehead just received an e-mail exhorting him to join the mailing list.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-13
<h00k> Hi friends.
<h00k> Cheesehead: doooo it
<h00k> Who else has the smoke over by them...?
<mikeputnam> h00k: appleton does
<mikeputnam> what is that?
<mikeputnam> forest fires?
<h00k> Yeah, Minnesota is so inconsiderate :(
<h00k> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=dlh&storyid=72987&source=0
<mikeputnam> oh ho
<h00k> It's bad in Rhinelander, Minocqua, and Arbor Vitae
<h00k> Smoke, I mean
<mikeputnam> luckily it wasn't some gigantic marijuana plantatio n going up in smoke
<mikeputnam> all us wisconsinites would be jonesin for pizza
<h00k> Hah, no kidding. If it was that recent bust in the Chequamegon Natl Forest where they found that huge planting...
<h00k> er, if the fire was there
<h00k> You know, if we get a release party or two for Oneiric, I think we may have enough activities and things to be an Official LoCo
<mikeputnam> DavidLevin: welcome
<h00k> DavidLevin: hi!
<h00k> it's really bothering me, I feel like a wuss (the smoke), and I am now indoors
<mikeputnam> i can't smell it inside the building
<h00k> I can't either, it's probably residual from before
<mikeputnam> creosote up da nose
<h00k> I would, if I weren't at work.
<h00k> I'm cold.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-14
<h00k> so, we're all hosting a release party in our areas?
<h00k> is taht what I heard from *everyone* on the mailing list?
 * Cheesehead yawns
<Cheesehead> h00k: I'm not
<h00k> Cheesehead: so, you are, is what you're saying? ;)
<h00k> (kidding)
 * Cheesehead does his best Johnny Tightlips impression "I ain't sayin' nuthin'"
<h00k> heh
<Cheesehead> My current gig at UWM is just a little too disorganized right now - I need to get them into shape before I take on the next project
<Cheesehead> I'm not a multitasker
<h00k> I multitask, probably too much
<Cheesehead> I *can* multitask. I just don't want to right now.
<Cheesehead> I'm not an adrenaline junkie.
<Cheesehead> Anymore
<h00k> :( My condolances
<Cheesehead> It's a lot of fun to simply live in the moment...
<Cheesehead> I happen to have a goofy part-time boss.... Goofy because he *does* think he multitasks well (nope), and is a bit weak on the whole part-time concept
<Cheesehead> So he keeps bugging me during my live-in-the-moment time
<h00k> Hah.
<Cheesehead> He's what I gotta whip into shape.
<Cheesehead> "Look, buddy..."
<Cheesehead> ..."But, OMG, I need you to check this box TODAY!"...
<Cheesehead> Nope. Not working today.
<Cheesehead> Happy to do it tomorrow.
<Cheesehead> (I'm doing it today anyway, but don't tell him that)
<Cheesehead> (Tomorrow's already too busy)
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-15
<h00k> oi
<h00k> Hi friends.
 * Cheesehead pokes his head up for a minute
 * Cheesehead burrows back under the rock
<h00k> heh.
 * Cheesehead pokes his head up again
<Cheesehead> h00k: Say, we doing a meeting in September?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-17
<h00k> Cheesehead_away: we should, yep
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-09-18
<lostson> weekend!
<lostson> I think  I have had enough of the ubuntu-users mailing list i think it is time to ditch my sub to it
<Cheesehead> lostson: Really?
<Cheesehead> What's in it? I never tried it.
 * Cheesehead looks up the ubuntu-users mailing list
<Cheesehead> Aieeeeeeeee!  What a train wreck!
<Cheesehead> Yeah, just looking at the subject headers for September, I don't want any part of that.
<Cheesehead> Thanks, lostson, for keeping me away from there.
<lostson> its moslty about 4 people whining and crying saying that everything above 10.04 is useless and you shouldnt use unity
<lostson> its just pure crap
<Cheesehead> Well, they have a valid point. I liked Linux a lot better back in the old days when I had to compile everything uphill both ways in the snow every day.
<Cheesehead> ...which, of course, explains why I use Ubuntu.
<lostson> well gentoo is of course still available
<Cheesehead> Haters gonna hate. And I'm gonna laugh at them quietly in my corner over here.
<lostson> im all for differences of opinion but that list is out of control and no one is taking care of it or moderating it all
<lostson> i brought this to jono's attention the other day on G+ but he was more interested in his birthday wish list on amazon than he was responding to anything
<lostson> i like ubuntu and enjoy unity alot but more and more i am tempted to switch to something else when dealing with the community surrounding ubuntu well except for y'all of course y'all are great
<Cheesehead> The I'm-gonna-broadcast-every-random-thought people do cause a bit of noise!
<Cheesehead> Looking over that mialing list, it does seem out of control.
 * Cheesehead unfumbles his fingers
<lostson> yeah its not pretty
<Cheesehead> Brainstorm was the same way for a long time. I'm pleased that I help bring it back under control
<Cheesehead> Now it's doing it's original purpose again.
<Cheesehead> Who is supposed to moderate that mailing list?
<lostson> no idea would have to look it up
<Cheesehead> Perhaps they need a leader to step up, take the reins, and steer that runaway back from the cliff
<lostson> if you dig deep enough you will see this has been brought up a few times and there is never any response
<lostson> the fedora list got this way then they stepped in and cleaned it up
<Cheesehead> lostson: Aha.
<Cheesehead> ubuntu-users list run by mako at ubuntu.com, brian.murray at ubuntu.com, alan at popey.com, lyz at ubuntu.com, mike.basinger at gmail.com
<Cheesehead> Why not ping them on the topic?
<Cheesehead> Offer your services as a moderator?
<lostson> i wonder why none of them do any moderating
<Cheesehead> Well, I see a lot of them flitting about between many projects, so I suspect time may be and issue
<lostson> ahh
<Cheesehead> Old project, slippeded past, perhaps?
<Cheesehead> I doubt you'll get any of them interested in spending more time moderating - on the planet, they always seem interested in the new
<Cheesehead> Disclaimer: I have never met them, and so am probablyt quite wrong
<lostson> yeah but you never know
<lostson> ding dong my pizza is here bbl
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-09-07
<tsimonq2> Just testing it out ;)
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-09-09
<tsimonq2> ?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-09-10
<tsimonq2> wisc.edu has a bouncer?
<tsimonq2> huh!
<tsimonq2> YOu learn something new every day!
<tsimonq2> XD
<h00k> mornin
<tsimonq2> h00k: Hey! What's up?
<h00k> managed to break the record for billable hours in one month last month - been super busy.
<h00k> packing up for the day in just a few minutes here
<tsimonq2> h00k: We are the only people on here XD
<tsimonq2> h00k: Might as well join my channel, ##tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> XD
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-09-11
<h00k> tsimonq2: that's okay, I'm already in a ton ;)
<tsimonq2> got it
<tsimonq2> XD
<h00k> tsimonq2: that's what /queries are for anyway
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> Do you use irssi?
<h00k> yep
<tsimonq2> me too!
<h00k> nice - I've used it exclusively for years
<h00k> tsimonq2: do you have a VPS you run it from?
<tsimonq2> Digital Ocean droplet
<tsimonq2> in New York
<tsimonq2> It also hosts this: http://rebsboutique.com/
<tsimonq2> I am coding it now
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-09-12
<tsimonq2> h00k: ping
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-09-13
<tsimonq2> adueppen: Hello!
<adueppen> Hi
<tsimonq2> adueppen: Did we ever decide on that logo?
<adueppen> I'm probably going to wait to make changes to the logo until next semester at my school since I'll have a graphic design class then.
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> Ok, that's fine
<tsimonq2> right, h00k?
<tsimonq2> adueppen: Do you idle?
<adueppen> let me check
<tsimonq2> adueppen: I mean, do you have a shell account that you have an IRC client running in 24/7?
<tsimonq2> adueppen: I am right now XD
<adueppen> no, i'm just using pidgin
<adueppen> I have it set to idle after 5 minutes of no keyboard or mouse use
<tsimonq2> adueppen: Do you want me to get you hooked up with that?
<tsimonq2> ;) ;) nudge nudge
<adueppen> no, I'm fine with just going on here every now and then
<tsimonq2> k
